# Planted 1 Gallon Bowl



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is my 1 Gallon Planted Bowl. It is my pride and joy. It has changed so much in the last few months. It is on a dry start right now, but is going to be flooded March 28, 2012. 

Equipment:
1 Gallon Glass Bowl
Filtered Light From 5 Gallon

Substrate:
Black Sand

Plants:
Dwarf Hair Grass

Fauna:
Nothing right now. (It is going to house a few shrimp.)

Here it is so far.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

that looks neat


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is the bowl flooded. 

Salvinia and Dwarf Water Lettuce are the floating plants.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow it is really nice


----------



## GuppyBetta (Mar 10, 2012)

Sweet! I had a planted 1 gallon bowl once with an Aponogeton (sp?) and a mystery snail. I miss it (the snail died, which quickly polluted the water, and then the aponogeton outgrew the tank). I'd like to see that with some shrimp.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

GuppyBetta said:


> Sweet! I had a planted 1 gallon bowl once with an Aponogeton (sp?) and a mystery snail. I miss it (the snail died, which quickly polluted the water, and then the aponogeton outgrew the tank). I'd like to see that with some shrimp.


Thank you. I am actually going to try and get a High Grade Cherry Shrimp or Sakura shrimp for this bowl. Hopefully, I can get some.


----------



## GuppyBetta (Mar 10, 2012)

TheJadeBetta said:


> Thank you. I am actually going to try and get a High Grade Cherry Shrimp or Sakura shrimp for this bowl. Hopefully, I can get some.


Cool! I love cherry shrimp. :-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

How many weeks in is this? 
What is a water change schedule for this kind of set up with shrimp?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Olympia said:


> How many weeks in is this?
> What is a water change schedule for this kind of set up with shrimp?


For the current set up....About 11 weeks this Wednesday, 10 weeks for the dry start with substrate and plants. But I did an oopsie, I didn't add the Organic Potting soil under the black sand. xD

I am going to do weekly or every other week water change of about 25% using a small air hose. These bowls you can change it up how ever you want it. Most people either do more or less. I just depends on what you want to do.

These bowls are very low maintenance. Why I love it so much!


----------

